# What items would YOU take cruising??



## TxSailor (Mar 15, 2005)

I know it''s a very general question but I''m wanting to know; 

IF, you were cruising, what are the items YOU would want to make sure you had onboard. eg.. extra items needed, basic items wanted, etc


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

Available nubile women. Definately.

Water, food, fuel, navigation gear...yeah, I guess. safety gear...Maybe.

But definately at least three or four nubile women....who know how to mix drinks.

...and change the masthead lightbulbs.

...and maybe service a marine deisel engine


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think Sasha has it figured out. I bow to the wisdom of Sasha!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------



## TxSailor (Mar 15, 2005)

I''m thinking more along the lines of this;
I collect those small mustard, mayo, etc pack when I eat out and take them when I go cruising. No fridge needed, same amount every time, everyone makes their sandwich the way they want to.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

First, you need to answer some questions. Will your cruising be out of sight of land (i.e., night passages)? If so you''ll absolutely need jacklines and a gimballed stove so you can cook while heeled. 

In the area of spare parts, at the very least I''d want a water pump impeller, a fan belt or two, some hose clamps and a length of spare hose, a good small flashlight, plenty of spare line, foulies boots and hats for everyone aboard - there''s more but I''m too busy at the moment (taking a break from what I should be doing) to be exhaustive. This, in addition of course, to the USCG required items which I''m sure I don''t need to list. Oh yeah, and what Sasha said.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Others correct re: engine parts etc. after the huge amount of rain we had this year I''ve added lots of hooks in the shower to hang wet foulies where they can drip "dry" (I wish) out of the cabin. I keep those little packets of Mayo and whenever I find items that normally need refrig. but don''t because of packaging I try to take advantage of it. Some salad dressings, fruit, jelly and milk in boxes are packed in small servings not requiring cold storage. A few of those Aluminum packs of Tuna with dried pasta and dried sauces like from Knorr can keep you going for weeks. I also keep bottled drinking water stowed in any available space. Oh, Duct Tape & WD40, the tape for everything that moves and ain''t supposed to & WD 40 for stuff that don''t move and should. Sailkote, ripstop tape, some waxed twine & needles, Fid, extra canvas (tarp) for shade or repairs. I''m gonna stop now before I get really carried away.
Shoot, just remembered, a small stainless thermos, easier to make an extra pot of coffee in the morning than when you are under way. An Igloo "Playmate" cooler is real efficient, so I put a little ice in one in the morning with the beverages and lunch items so I don''t open the boat icechest much during the day.


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

Other than the day to day items, and some of the things previously mentioned, I would also carry a length of 1X19 wire, of sufficient size and length to be able to replace any of your standing rigging. Appropriate Norseman fittings to finish the wire. A spare halyard. Extra VHF antenna and cable. Bolt cutters of large enough size to handle all sizes of your standing rigging. If you don''t want to use a bolt cutter, then one of those nifty charge powered shears. Through-hull bungs for every size of through hull you have, and at least one for each, attached to the through hull by a piece of fishing line. Aluminum tin knockers tape... about 3 inches wide. Epoxy, hardner, and a variety of cloths. 5200, 4200, and regular caulk. A piece or two of marine ply. Hand saw. Vice. Tools for every device on board. Wrenches to fit every size bolt and nut on board. Hand cranked drill. Drill bits. Spare lengths of hose in a variety of sizes. Extra hose clamps. Spool or two of tinned wire. Solder. Gas fired soldering iron. Spare breakers. Sextant, and knowing how to use one.

The list goes on and on....


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

My iPod and guitar.


----------



## jsgsail (May 19, 2004)

in order of priorty
Charts, hand held GPS and VHF, spares for everything, sextant, harness, liferaft, female, beer, wine, liquor, food,


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Don''t forget one of those nifty fold up carts you can take to the grocery store so the trip home is easy.


----------



## Nereus32 (Jun 23, 2002)

Man, all you guys w/ your prepackaged mustard and mayo are missing the point. It is a proven fact that I cook more and eat better on the boat than I do ashore! Cruising is more of a lifestyle than a camping trip. Live it up! The rest of the world has to eat, too, so fresh foods are readily available everywhere excpet out in the middle of the ocean.

So far, I like the nubile women suggestion and the folding dock cart - getting groceries to the boat is a pain. I''d add one of those folding bikes for transportation to extend the range of shore-side excursions.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Just got back from a short trip and got 1 to add to the list. Spare shackles (or at least pins) for any important ones that aren''t captive. I sometimes imagine a trail of lost stainless pins behind me on the ocean floor.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Soon, we''ll need a passport.
For info'', Goto: http://cruisersforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1719


----------



## Alan47 (Nov 15, 2005)

HI,

I''m new to the net. Saw your message - interesting.

Tell me more about yourself.


----------



## Stonecutter36 (Feb 21, 2005)

Our first item was a dingy and motor (The family Car). We have what we call the barge it big and holds lots but it won''t fit on deck or the davits so we must downsize. After much soul searching on Inflatable and Hard dinks we opted for a hard dink with an inflatable collar (not a RIB). I won’t go into the months of searching we did but so far we are settling on a 8 foot WalkerBay . If another manufacture made one we would look at it too but so far only Walker Bay is in the running. I won’t own a Inflateable (the only time they are “inflatable is when the sales man sell it to you after that they are “DE-flatable”) and will do it at the most inopportune time. Water was next on the list . We decided to go with a good filtration system and Chlorine ( it will turn Guinness into a Bud Light, it worked for me the last time. For the cost of a reverse osmosis system we can sail for a long time and its way too high maintenance . Water is available (some times for a price). Kathys first personal item is a new toilet a Lavac is on the list . I am going to watch this list to see what others pick. but that’s the first few from Stonecutter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Of course, all of the spares type stuff others have mentioned, and add to that:

Patience - Not all other boaters are considerate when waking, anchoring, docking, etc.

Humility - Be slow to scorn others for doing something stupid you might repeat tomorrow.

Prudence - The cost of some bad decisions might be your boat, your life, or the life of another. It is better to appear timid and not try something reckless, than to pay for a foolish mistake later.

Courage - Even the best sailing days may require a healthy dose of grit.

Generosity of spirit - such courtesy to others is returned two-fold among cruisers and not forgotten when you meet the same people again.

I apologize if this sounds preachy; that is not my intention, but all the great equipment and catalogued spares in the world will not compensate for silly arguments with other boaters or your own crew, for needless damage to other boats, or resentments that are baseless and immature. 

I have been out here now for a long time, since about ''82 or so, and no equipment will serve as well as a cool head and easy smile.

My two bits.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

That was brilliant, thank you.

It may get printed out and pinned to the galley bulkhead.

Sasha


----------



## Johnno (Dec 23, 2004)

*What items would I take cruising?*

Sasha,

I gotta tell you your post made me smilel!

The truth is we'd all love several of those nubile things on board to keep us happy. That's the dream. Sadly though the reality just isn't the same unless you are one of those lucky guys who enjoy having their partners with them.

Why? Because most nubile creatures of the opposite sex just don't seem to enjoy sailing the way we men do. They don't mind a one off - ie sailing for a day - but when it comes to real cruising from my experience you can count them out. They want all the comforts of home that are just not on when you are sailing full time. It has to do with their hair and their makeup and having regular showers and just generally all the trappings that they are used to. You can blame the glam mags for that.

Now before all you feminists take aim let me say that what I have to say does not apply to all women. Just the ones who live vicarious lives through what they see on tv, the movies and in magazines. That's not really what life is about but try explaining that to most of them. Cruising is a unique lifestyle that does not suit the contemporary female glamour image and if you can't get past that then there is no way you will ever get them on board long term.

I have heard women say all they want is a shower a day and they will be happy. Truth is that is not always possible so you know they are in for a very steep learning curve or disaster. It is usually all down hill from there. If you get a woman who enjoys the experience then grab her with both arms because she is unique I can tell you.

I have sailed with female partners on a number of occasions and frankly I have now decided that I will not ever do that again. The companionship and what a woman brings to the relationship is wonderful (dare I say euphoric) - there is no denying that - but it comes at a premium and I am not prepared to cop any more. If things don't go right then it is always your fault and they never but never forget to remind you. Then all the deprivation is visited on you. I am convinced it has to do with their makeup. Yes they are from a different planet and as desirable as they are (and I for one cannot live without them) you don't need to sail with them on a regular basis to enjoy their company.

I now keep my contact with the opposite sex land based. I sail and enjoy that and then enjoy thei company of those lovely desirable creatures when I am on land. That way I get the best of both worlds without all the hassle.

So forget the nubile things if you are seriously into cruising. If you are lucky enough to find a companion of the opposite sex that you get on with fine but think seriously before you take her on a long cruise.

Ok Ok I know the Pardeys have done it and so have a lot of others but all I can say they were lucky. A normal woman is too shorebound with too many commitments to make the change. They just don't share our enthusiasm for boats and what is involed with that - that's the bottom line.

So by all means take those nubile creatures out day sailing Sasha and have fun but believe me if you want things to go any further there is a big risk involved.

Sorry to disillusion you but the reality is not what it seems. Get a boat for YOU and whatever else happens is a bonus. Hey but there's no reason to stop the fantasy....we all love that and what it has to offer. Life would be pretty dull without those beautiful creatures and in that sense I agree with you.....

Johnno


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> Get a boat for YOU and whatever else happens is a bonus.


 That's an interesting, but somewhat juxtaposed point of view. Most guys have been conditioned since puberty, myself included, to find a woman to share both love & life with . . . then the hard part is finding a boat that both may appreciate. Of course, if your first love is a boat selected for YOU, then I suppose the woman then becomes a mistress in waiting.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Spares and all are nice...but am I the only one who thinks ROLLS OF TOILET PAPER IN NICE DRY PLASTIC BAGS are one of the most important things to pack before cruising?<VBG>

Food, water, spares, communications, good foulies, all very nice. But, honestly, one must have priorities.<G>


----------

